
Web could vanish for hordes of people in July, FBI warns - da5e
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57418276-83/web-could-vanish-for-hordes-of-people-in-july-fbi-warns/?google_editors_picks=true
======
chaosfox
they can do better than warn. they could setup a global redirect to a page
explaining that the pc is infected and what to do.

